# Preacher Fighting Chiggers !!



## mlandrum (Jul 14, 2012)

Well I see while I was in them North Georgia Woods I got something other than a new dog CHIGGERS--- that's right even in places I could not take a pictures


----------



## brian lancaster (Jul 14, 2012)

Are them your legs or are you riding a chicken?


----------



## daddy ron (Jul 14, 2012)

Preacher dab a little clorox on each bite and that should do it those look like seed ticks to me good luck


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2012)

Shoulda drank a shot of vinegar the night before.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 14, 2012)

Yea them chiggers are rough.......They swarm like ants with all this rain and humid conditions we've had lately......Look on the bright side though,the itching will stop in about a week.You'd be better off with some anti itch cream and the clorox  instead of that fingernail polish.....Seems like when i get them the itching always reaches a boiling point about 4:00 AM


----------



## Chuck Terry (Jul 14, 2012)

His wife is going to kill him when she goes to use her nail polish and the bottle won't open.


----------



## Chuck Terry (Jul 14, 2012)

I sat on a moss covered rock at a spring near Morganton.   I won't do that again!  Second worst case of chiggers I ever had.   The worst?  Worked all day marking a land line that went through the middle of a cypress filled wet weather pond.  Every pinch zone had a ring of bites and every fold in my skin had a line of bites and then there were the random ones at points in between - hundreds in all.  So bad I ran a fever!


----------



## Jim P (Jul 14, 2012)

I second on what Nic said, it works, Nic don't these younguns ever listen. lol


----------



## gemcgrew (Jul 14, 2012)

Nothing itches worse than a bad case of chiggers! I got into them bad last year. Only thing that helped with itching was Chigarid.


----------



## jabb06 (Jul 14, 2012)

He's gonna get to itchin tomorrow while he's preachin & he's gonna get to sqirmin all around trying to get at the itch.The congregations gonna think preacher is a whoopin the devil


----------



## gemcgrew (Jul 14, 2012)

jabb06 said:


> He's gonna get to itchin tomorrow while he's preachin & he's gonna get to sqirmin all around trying to get at the itch.congregations gonna think preacher is a whoopin the devil


----------



## Cottontail (Jul 15, 2012)

Every time i get ate up like that it's always seed ticks.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 15, 2012)

Soak in hot bath water with bleach in it hot as you can stand for about 15 minutes. Shower afterward then apply CLEAR finger nail polish to all bites be gone in couple days


----------



## gemcgrew (Jul 15, 2012)

Cottontail said:


> Every time i get ate up like that it's always seed ticks.



I haven't run into seed ticks yet. I have had them bad before, when I lived in Texas. They can be just as miserable as chiggers, if you let them bite.


----------



## tail_slider3d (Jul 15, 2012)

I will 3rd what two others said.  Vinegar works wonders.  I live in the woods every weekend and I never sprayed with any kind of bug repellent.  I get 1 or maybe 2 per week.  my friends that are going to the woods with me usually end up covered.  it's hard for me to stomach pure vinegar but I do love dill pickles so I take a big gulp or 4 of the juice everyday


----------



## Chuck Terry (Jul 15, 2012)

Brewers yeast works too if you take it a day or two in advance.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 15, 2012)

My EYES!!


----------



## daddy ron (Jul 15, 2012)

We got plenty of seed ticks in loganville if anybody wants to get bit come to my house and you can walk in the swamp ang get wads of them on you   oh yeow they hurt


----------



## Cottontail (Jul 15, 2012)

we have so many seed ticks if you hit a bush it looks like your skin is crawling. The only chiggers i get are arm pits the waist line and one more undesirable place. talking about them makes me look forward to a big frost.


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 15, 2012)

Yep, I have the ITCHES BAD!!! right now and I caught a few people staring at me today Scratching my" ______", Seems them little Bugger like to BITE you there every time !!!!


----------



## redtick (Jul 16, 2012)

Mike looks like sand fleas to me.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 16, 2012)

"Fighting chiggers",what a great name for a little league team!


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 16, 2012)

redtick said:


> Mike looks like sand fleas to me.



Hey Tick, wasn't NO SAND up there NO WHERE !!!! I saw the last bit of sand somewhere around Swainsboro


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Jul 16, 2012)

Its good to know you do step off road in the briars every now and again


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jul 16, 2012)

fINGER NAIL POLISH REMOVER IS DEADLY ON CHIGGER BITES...!!!!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jul 16, 2012)

or 2 cups of clorox in a bath tub of water.


----------



## swampcat95 (Jul 16, 2012)

Got them real bad once on Ossabaw Island.  Made the mistake of sitting on the ground to wait on the buggy to pick me up.  Looked like I had been shot by bird shot everywhere below the waist.  I used rubbing alcohol and calamine lotion.  Took a lot of allergy medicine to slow the bodies reaction that makes itching worse.

Preacher, Do a lot of talking to the man upstairs.


----------



## redtick (Jul 16, 2012)

mlandrum said:


> Hey Tick, wasn't NO SAND up there NO WHERE !!!! I saw the last bit of sand somewhere around Swainsboro


 Preacher I think you got those things at home! I just hope you didn't spread them all over North Georgia.


----------

